
Reports of Twitter's demise may be premature - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3004008/mobile-wireless/twitter-open-mobile-summit-jack-dorsey.html
======
stevep2007
In a short period of time Twitter has increased engagement in its main product
line, appointed a motivational founder as CEO, recruited a top talent to
return to Twitter from a dream job at Google Ventures, and has two fast-
growing video properties. These resonate as the right steps forward to meet
public investors' demands for growth. With nearly $3.5 billion in cash,
Twitter isn't about to fail.

